# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Morfine helpt niet,wat nu?

## beining

hallo iedereen,mijn naam is sabine en om mij af te leiden,schrijf ik dit.ik heb al 16 jaar ernstige rugpijn,begonnen met bekkeninstabiliteit.van alles gedaan,onder andere 35 zenuwblokkaden,niets hielp tegen de pijn.de laatste 2 jaar lig ik op bed en de laatste maanden ging het best redelijk,kon al een afwasje doen en was iets meer uit bed.tot moederdag pas geleden.ik kreeg bronchitis en heb 3 weken vreselijk gehoest,een wonder dat het geen spit geworden is.toen liep ik op een avond gewoon naar de keuken en kreeg toen een felle pijnscheut rechts door mijn onderrug.ik kon toen niet meer goed lopen met mijn re.been,ben naar bed gelopen en toen doodsstil blijven liggen.de volgende dag ging het weer iets beter,maar het leek wel blessurepijn,niet de rugpijn die ik gewend was.ik weet nog niet,wat er toen gebeurd is.ben 3weken zo doorgegaan,in de hoop,dat het weer zou verminderen,maar nee.de pijn leek wel erger te worden.ik zat ondertussen weer aan de tramadol,paracetamol en naproxen.nu is de h.a. afgelopen dinsdag geweest en volgens hem zit er een zenuw klem.hij heeft doxycortin en doxynorm voorgescheven.2 maal 10mg per dag en evntl.nog 3 keer 5 mg erbij en naproxen erbij.ben gisteren begonnen met 10mg.wonderbaarlijk had ik de hele dag geen pijn meer tot 7 uur in de avond,bijna 12 uur weking zonder er nog iets bij te slikken.ik had alleen wat hartkloppingen en was erg slaperig.ik dacht nog,als het zo gaat,geweldig.maar vandaag is het totaal anders.na 3 uur na inname was ik opeens niet meer duf en de pijn kwam helemaal terug.ik wist niet wat er gebeurde,was alleen thuis en raakte bijna in paniek.belde de assistente,ze zei dat dat kon en dat ik gisteren geluk heb gehad met de lange werking.nu heb ik 5 mg oxynorm erbij geslikt en het doet niet veel.maandag komt de huisarts weer langs,ik kan niet wachten.nu is het ook nog weekend.waneer ik het niet meer uithoud,moet ik maar de d.p. bellen.ik zit er even doorheen,weet het niet meer.ik dacht dat ik na 16 jaar wist wat rugpijn is,maar nee.ik hoop op wat tips om de pijn beter uit te kunnen houden.ik lig nu maar doodstil in bed,dat helpt nog het beste.lieve groetjes van sabine.

----------


## janenbea

Misschien eens informeren naar neurostimulatie

----------


## dotito

Hallo Sabine,

Ook ik ben al jaren rugpatiënt kan me goed inbeelden hoe jij je voelt.
Zeg ben je al eens langs een pijnkliniek geweest? Die hebben meestal ook goede oplossingen.
Wat ik tegen mijn rugpijn gebruik is transtec (pijnpleister) moet zeggen dat ik daar heel goed mee ben.Ik doe er ook wel 2 x p/w fysio bij, en moet zeggen dat de pijn dan dragelijk is. Als ik geen revalidatie doe heb ik ook meer slechte dan goede dagen. Wat ik heb ondervonden is, hoe minder ik beweeg hoe meer rugpijn ik heb.
Misschien is proberen met spierversterkende oefeningen, of revalidatie?
Zou in ieder geval niet bij de pakken blijven neerzitten en misschien anders eens naar een andere specialist gaan.

Wens je alvast heel veel sterkte toe!

Groetjes Do

----------


## bep99

hoi Sabine,

kijk eens op neuropatische pijn : pijnkliniek te Soest.

Ze gebruiken daar o.a een middel: normast.

beppie99

----------


## beining

hallo beppie,heel erg bedankt voor jou reactie.ik heb het gelijk opgezocht,heel erg interessant.ik had er nog nooit van gehoord.gebruik jij het zelf ook?ik ben zo duf van de morfine en het helpt niet voldoende.zelf heb ik het gevoel alsof mijn bekken verwrongen is,met de huisarts kom ik niet verder.ik laat denk eerst mijn bekken nakijken door dr. genee,orthomanuele arts in leiden en ga het zeker met hem over dit middel hebben.wat een fijn gevoel om reacties te krijgen,ik heb niemand,behalve mijn man om er over te praten,maar hij wordt het ook zat.zo heb je het gevoel,dat je er toch niet alleen mee bent.heel erg bedank.grt. sabine en een fijne zondag.

----------


## beining

heel erg bedankt,janenbea,voor jou reactie.ik heb het opgezocht en ga het ook met de dr. erover hebben.ik had er nog nooit van gehoord.wel van pompjes.grt.sabine en een fijne zondag.

----------


## beining

hallo do,bedankt voor jou reactie.ik ga ook niet bij de pakken neerzitten.met mijn normale rugpijn kan ik best omgaan,maar met deze pijn is dat bijna niet te doen.wat ik hier leer is,om zelf aktie te ondernemen en niet alleen op de huisarts af te gaan.ik krijg nog geen eens een foto,want ze weet al wat het is.zo kom ik niet verder.ik ga nu zelf dingen uitzoeken.grt. sabine en een fijne zondag.

----------


## bep99

hoi sabine,
ik gebruik normast nog niet. maar wel gabapentine.
is erg versuffend, dat wel, maar het helpt.

In Soest proberen ze uit wat bij iemand het beste helpt.
De wachttijd is 2 mnd. ongeveer.

Ik heb zenuwpijnen vanuit mijn nklwervels naar mijn armen en handen.
en vanuit een been/knie naar de voet en grote teen.
Ik heb een ongeval gehad in 1990, en het is blijven "vervelen".

Ik had aanvankelijk ook een zenuw klem zitten: kon mijn arm niet naar voren houden, maar een manueel therapeut heeft het gekraakt en toen ging het weer wel.

Ja: het is alles bij elkaar een heel gepuzzel hoe en wat het beste helpt.

groetjes
beppie

----------


## beining

hallo beppie,weer bedankt voor jou reactie.dat leid mij een beetje af.mijn besluit staat vast,ik bel morgen voor een afspraak bij de manuele arts,als het goed is,kan hij het bekken in een keer rechtzetten,daarna heb ik ook nog pijn,maar het staat tenminste recht en kan genezen.trouwens,ik heb een doosje normast besteld,ik laat weten of het helpt.is er bij jou nog iets te doen,of is het pijnstilling?heb jij elke dag pijn?en hoe doe jij de huishouding?ik zou het leuk vinden,om weer van jou te horen.lieve groetjes van sabine.

----------


## bep99

hallo Sabine,
Voor de huishouding heb ik hulp.
Dus dat is geweldig. Ze doet het huis en de strijkwas.

Enne jahwel: ik heb hele dag pijn. Het went, dat wel.
Als ik rust heb ik weinig pijn. at is dan wel weer fijn.
Ik heb pijnstilling. het heet gabapentine, en het helpt wel: ik denk 50%.

verder nag ik naar Soest als ik wil, zegt mijn huisarts of naar de pijnpoli.
Maar daar ben ik nog niet direct aan toe.

Die Normast moet je wel eerst 3 mnd. dacht ik ebruiken anders weet je niet of het ook werkt. Als ik het zo lees en op youtube staan filmpjes erover kan het ook direct werken.
Zover ik begrijp is het een stofje dat het lichaam zelf ook maakt, maar te weinig bij pijnen die van het zenuwgestel afkomen.
Het zit trouwens ook in cacao las ik...

Het is nogal duur, en daarom weet ik nog niet.
Mijn man zit in de medicijnenwereld en hij wil er eerst meer over gaan lezen. Hij kan op wetenschappelijke sites.
Hij maakt/ontwerpt/vind medicijnen uit op het bedrijf waar hij werkt.
Hij is chemicus en heeft jaren als wetenschapper gewerkt in die sector. Dus dat is ook wel fijn.

Hij zegt altijd zo: "Als iets werkt moet je niet te gauw overgaan op iets anders. Die gabapentine heb ik nu ongeveer een jaar . Daarvoor had ik ook tramadol, maar gabapentine werkt bij mij beter.

Paracetamol etc weer niet. Over zenuwpijn en zo staat veel op internet.
Het is kriebelende en prikkelende pijn. Anders dan gewoon je huid verbranden of een sneetje oid.

Voor zenuwpijn ( en dat is veelal ook als het van rugwervels komt ) kan alleen met speciale behandeling worden verholpen.
Dat doen ze in Soest nl.
Waar woon jij ??/
Ik in een dorp bij Nijmegen en de afstand is erg groot naar Soest.

Sterkte jij! Bij de manueel therapeut.
Je moet je goed ontspannen en niet schrikken van wat ze doen. Hun opleiding is ik dacht 4 jaar ervoor!

Je bent gelijk van die pijn af hoor als het een zenuwafklemming is.
Ik kon gelijk na de behandeling het stuur van de fiets weer vastpakken!

Leuk als ik weer van je hoor hier.

Ik typ alleen wat kort en zo, want typen doet ook beetje meer pijn...


groet en liefs

beppie

----------


## beining

hallo beppie,wat een lang mailtje,alleen jammer dat jij er meer pijn door krijgt.mijn laptop staat rechts van mij in bed,en ik kan ook niet goed lang op een zij liggen om te mailen.ik woon in katwijk en ben steeds naar de pijnpoli in het bronovo geweest in den haag.naar soest is mij te ver,ik kan niet zo lang zitten.ben trouwens 51 jaar en heb 3 kinderen.ik zal mijn emailadres mailen,waneer jij het ook leuk vind om contact te [email protected] sabine.

----------


## bep99

hoi,
ik ben geboren in Katwijk, maar dan Katwijk aan de Maas.;;ha ha 
ik mail morgen, het is wat laat en had hele avond zo'n beetje telefoontjes..mijn man is niet thuis..alsof ze het RUIKEN ( mijn fam.)
groetjes
Beppeien tot morgen.En,
ja: leuk om contavct te houden, kunnen we wat tegen elkaar aanleunen en kletsen - :Smile:

----------

